# Who has best cheapest plastisol transfers



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

I need about 24 transfers made two words and a image? How much u think this would cost ? And who's cheapest?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

For the best price I'd try Mustang Graphics, Semo, First Edition, F&M; in that order.


----------

